# What Camera Do You Use?



## vinbo

Hi all, happy bank holiday, well what's left of it!

Anyway, if this has been discussed before, please disregard and delete, but I have searched.....

Anyway, I'm after a camera to photograph my watches, firstly to show anyone who wishes to see them but secondly for insurance purposes.

I'm just after some ideas really on wht camer to get?

Does it have to be a dslr of would a high end digital camera do the job??

The wife's pink nikon doesn't seem to do any justice to them, so think I need to invest.

Thanks


----------



## Silver Hawk

vinbo said:


> Does it have to be a dslr??


Absolutely not.

I have a Canon 1000D (dslr) with 60mm Macro lens as well as a Canon PowerShot A640 (compact with 1cm macro)...I far prefer the latter and many of my best photos have been taken with the A640.


----------



## jasonm

Its hard to find a crap camera these days, except for the one Cammy has...

Its mostly about lighting / tripod / countdown timers and understanding how your camera works.....


----------



## William_Wilson

I recently obtained a Sony Alpha 850 full frame pentaprism DSLR, obviously if you don't have something like this, you're not trying hard enough. :lol:










99.9% of my photos are still rubbish. 

What has been said about lighting, tripod and timer/remote release is all key to a result. :thumbsup:

Later,

William


----------



## vinbo

Silver Hawk said:


> vinbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it have to be a dslr??
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely not.
> 
> I have a Canon 1000D (dslr) with 60mm Macro lens as well as a Canon PowerShot A640 (compact with 1cm macro)...I far prefer the latter and many of my best photos have been taken with the A640.
Click to expand...

Thanks for that! I shall head over to Amazon and have a trawl.

Hopefully have some photos to post next weekend!!


----------



## handlehall

jasonm said:


> Its mostly about understanding how your camera works.....


That's me f****d then :angry:

Reason for edit: inadvertently beat the bad language filter :angel:


----------



## vinbo

jasonm said:


> Its hard to find a crap camera these days, except for the one Cammy has...
> 
> Its mostly about lighting / tripod / countdown timers and understanding how your camera works.....


I guess your right! Workman blaming tools etc.

I have got one of those gorilla pod tripods somewhere I'll dig out and I'll find myself a nice lamp

Thanks for all the help :notworthy:


----------



## jasonm

Have a read up here too..

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=4626


----------



## pg tips

jasonm said:


> Its hard to find a crap camera these days, except for the one Cammy has...


:rofl:

As most have said it's more about learning to use it rather than what spec the camera has these days. Bought the mrs a cheap canon point and shoot and it's easily on a par with my 350D. The good thing with digital is you can just practice all day long f you want and see the results instantly


----------



## William_Wilson

pg tips said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> 
> Its hard to find a crap camera these days, except for the one Cammy has...
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> As most have said it's more about learning to use it rather than what spec the camera has these days. Bought the mrs a cheap canon point and shoot and it's easily on a par with my 350D. The good thing with digital is you can just practice all day long f you want and see the results instantly
Click to expand...

Most certainly, take 1000 shots, if nothing else, you'll get lucky at least once. When you do get the good one, try to recreate that one over and over again and improve your skill.

BTW... Manufacturers often cheat and pull the crystals from their watches when photographing them. :wink2:

Later,

William


----------



## Roger the Dodger

I use a Sony Cybershot for all my pics, set on macro mode. I use a tripod and the timer to avoid shakes, but because you have to very close to the subject, I tend to shoot from an angle to avoid camera reflections in the crystal. I also use a light box to help cut down reflections.


----------



## Rotundus

my rubbish shots come from a Finepix A400, 4.1 megapixel on a wee tripod in macro mode with 2 second delay. bloomin' eats batteries.

hold me hand up between the subject and the window if light levels too high, use a sheet of a4 paper from printer if needed as a reflector. cropped and resized in photobucket as required.

exposure setting constantly reset to auto; i keep mucking up shots when the camera comes back from being borrowed and the menus are all







'd up!

has anyone in the uk got a decent point and press for sale??? sort of 10mp all rounder...

i'd like to leave the fuji permanently on me desk and have another for general use and cant be arsed carrying a digital slr about the place.

could of course upgrade me phone but then people would expect me to carry me phone - and we cant have that.


----------



## Chromejob

Fuji Finepix E900. Great little pro-am cam, full auto, or various flavours of manual, and -- what I bought it for -- ability to take Camera RAW images.


----------



## DMP

Silver Hawk said:


> vinbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it have to be a dslr??
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely not.
> 
> I have a Canon 1000D (dslr) with 60mm Macro lens as well as a Canon PowerShot A640 (compact with 1cm macro)...I far prefer the latter and many of my best photos have been taken with the A640.
Click to expand...

+1

I have 2 Sony DSLR's (a700 & a55) and about a cubic metre of lenses, but much prefer my 8Mp Canon PowerShot A630 for watch shots. It's size makes if very easy to handle for macro shooting and it produces excellent image quality.


----------



## normdiaz

Don't do much photography. For my purposes a simple Kodak point & shoot suffices. The recent addition of a Joby tripod has helped, though.


----------



## Kutusov

Still my old Canon 350D but like everybody already said, you won't get better pics from a DSLR if you don't go manual and know what you are doing... still, that's where half the fun is.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

I`ve got a Canon G3 (semi-retired now),S45 (used mostly by Caroline), A590(used mostly for taking photos of the cats & dog) & a Nikon D5000 + DX Nikkor 18.55m F1:35-5.6G which I mainly use for taking the watch photos. Yet despite using a heavy tripod & self timer my photos are still crap :taz:

I never had this much trouble with my old 35mm landscape & motorcycle photos :no:

Edit> for some reason I got the Nikon model number wrong, now corrected


----------



## minkle

I've found that some of the Casio range have a lot of customisable settings and i have taken some of my best with one, they dont seem to last more than a couple of years though. Now i've upgraded to something larger i find it a little harder to get the macro shots.


----------



## martinzx

A Sony Point & shoot Cybershot, but I have had great results with my Blackberry also


----------



## Barryboy

I have a Canon SX120 compact (great for macro shots)and a Nikon D70s with a range of lenses.

No matter which camera I use, and no matter what the subject, the end results are equally crap. It's quite obvious whwere the problem lies.....

Rob


----------



## ian1

Mines a kodak easyshare, its ok but you have to hold it really stii otherwise the photo comes out really blared :thumbsdown:


----------



## Boxbrownie

You will find it is easier to obtian decent results very close up with a good point and shoot as the lens is a much shorter focal length owing to the smaller chip, the shorter focal length gives you much greater depth of field which is important for decent macro work, most P&S will be shooting macro at the widest setting, probably around 5 or 6 mm focal length, if you use a DSLR you will be shooting with a macro lens of at least 60mm or more likely longer....unless you can control the lighting enough you just will not be getting as much DoF as using a compact camera. Hence Hawkies piccy looks great because the depth of field covers most of the balance wheel, if that was taken with a DSLR you would need to stop down so far to get the same depth of field you would have run into problems of diffraction which plagues DSLRs at small apertures and softens what should be a super sharp picture into something very disappointing.

Sorry about the lesson, its harder to explain than do, like sex really :rofl:


----------



## ian1

Boxbrownie said:


> You will find it is easier to obtian decent results very close up with a good point and shoot as the lens is a much shorter focal length owing to the smaller chip, the shorter focal length gives you much greater depth of field which is important for decent macro work, most P&S will be shooting macro at the widest setting, probably around 5 or 6 mm focal length, if you use a DSLR you will be shooting with a macro lens of at least 60mm or more likely longer....unless you can control the lighting enough you just will not be getting as much DoF as using a compact camera. Hence Hawkies piccy looks great because the depth of field covers most of the balance wheel, if that was taken with a DSLR you would need to stop down so far to get the same depth of field you would have run into problems of diffraction which plagues DSLRs at small apertures and softens what should be a super sharp picture into something very disappointing.
> 
> Sorry about the lesson, its harder to explain than do, like sex really :rofl:


It says on the box its automatic, when you press the button in half way the lens moves in and out until its focused, but when you press the button harder it moves and the picture is blared, maybe i need a stand for it


----------



## Chromejob

ian1 said:


> Mines a kodak easyshare, its ok but you have to hold it really stii otherwise the photo comes out really blared :thumbsdown:


A little tripod (or just putting the camera down on some books or something) makes all the different. Wrist shots are the toughest for me, holding my arm perfectly still.... (holding breath)


----------



## ian1

David Spalding said:


> ian1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mines a kodak easyshare, its ok but you have to hold it really stii otherwise the photo comes out really blared :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> 
> A little tripod (or just putting the camera down on some books or something) makes all the different. Wrist shots are the toughest for me, holding my arm perfectly still.... (holding breath)
Click to expand...

Jason recommended the little petco tripod like yours, he was really helpful, he said that there universal and you dont need anything else as long as the camara has a timer, i know what you mean if i hold it with one hand it moves all over the place, and you cant hold it with both if you're wearing the watch


----------



## William_Wilson

ian1 said:


> David Spalding said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ian1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mines a kodak easyshare, its ok but you have to hold it really stii otherwise the photo comes out really blared :thumbsdown:
> 
> 
> 
> A little tripod (or just putting the camera down on some books or something) makes all the different. Wrist shots are the toughest for me, holding my arm perfectly still.... (holding breath)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jason recommended the little petco tripod like yours, he was really helpful, he said that there universal and you dont need anything else as long as the camara has a timer, i know what you mean if i hold it with one hand it moves all over the place, and you cant hold it with both if you're wearing the watch
Click to expand...

The flash will look after that. The brief interval of the flash will "freeze" the image. If you can't force the flash to fire every time you can usually set a smaller aperture and lower ASA. This makes the camera compensate with the flash.

Later,

William


----------



## Chromejob

ian1 said:


> ...Jason recommended the little petco tripod like yours,....


Sorry, I mistyped late one night, they're made by PEDCO. :blush: And yes, they are superb for most tabletop photography of small items, so much so that I own two. I'm sure I'm repeating myself, but for the price, those babies are worth it. Rock solid and I've played with a number of others that just disappointed.

What I have is called the *UltraPod II*. I see they also have an UltraPod Mini that looks handy (but without the Velcro strap for fixing to things outside) ... cheap too.


----------



## Big Bad Boris

I use a Nikon Coolpix 7600.

7.1 megapixels with auto everything, but I can't be arsed to put in the many hours needed to become even semi competent with it.


----------



## Adz

i use a nikon D300 and variuous lenses including full on macro lense, i also use a panasonic lumix , which to be honest does some amazing shots without the Faff ! of the dlsr, macro is very good with super macro and then after that theres even a macro digi setting. The thing i really like about the lumix is ( apart from the leica lense)the iA button, Intelligent Auto which sets the camera up quickly and i`ve yet to catch it out. was Â£220 last year and well worth the money IMO. :thumbup:

*Typo


----------



## Silver Hawk

Boxbrownie said:


> You will find it is easier to obtian decent results very close up with a good point and shoot as the lens is a much shorter focal length owing to the smaller chip, the shorter focal length gives you much greater depth of field which is important for decent macro work, most P&S will be shooting macro at the widest setting, probably around 5 or 6 mm focal length, if you use a DSLR you will be shooting with a macro lens of at least 60mm or more likely longer....unless you can control the lighting enough you just will not be getting as much DoF as using a compact camera. Hence Hawkies piccy looks great because the depth of field covers most of the balance wheel, if that was taken with a DSLR you would need to stop down so far to get the same depth of field you would have run into problems of diffraction which plagues DSLRs at small apertures and softens what should be a super sharp picture into something very disappointing.


Nice explanation David...and so true about the diffraction issues with small apertures on DSLRs. From my own experience, I would never recommend a DSLR for close-up watch work.

After buying my Canon 1000D and Canon 60mm Macro 2 years ago, I was so disappointed with the results, I did a study on the effects of diffraction on a close up of a hour marker. Pictures below. I now only ever stop down to f14....or more likely, use the Canon A640 compact!


----------



## Krispy

Very interesting about how and why point and shoots are better for close up stuff.

I've been toying with the idea of one of those 'bridge' cameras (supposedly somewhere between a compact and a DSLR). I don't think I'll get the best out of a DSLR as I don't think I'll spend enough time learning about 'proper' photography so the idea of an in-between camera did appeal.

Maybe I'll just go for a good point and shoot instead?


----------



## Kutusov

KrispyDK said:


> Very interesting about how and why point and shoots are better for close up stuff.
> 
> I've been toying with the idea of one of those 'bridge' cameras (supposedly somewhere between a compact and a DSLR). I don't think I'll get the best out of a DSLR as I don't think I'll spend enough time learning about 'proper' photography so the idea of an in-between camera did appeal.
> 
> Maybe I'll just go for a good point and shoot instead?


I think you would do better... those "bridge" cameras you talk about (at least in my experience) are nothing more than bulky point and shoot cameras anyway. You can play around with some manual modes but so can you with point and shoot cameras. I said this already I don't know where but an ex of mine used to have a Canon Ixus (can't remember the exact model) that would beat the carp out of my Canon DSLR. She would get amazing photos with that thing and was able to learn a thing or two by playing with the several manual modes to the point of ending up buying a DSLR. I think it is a Nikon D90 with top range lens and the photos she now gets are absolutely amazing!


----------



## BondandBigM

Kutusov said:


> KrispyDK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting about how and why point and shoots are better for close up stuff.
> 
> I've been toying with the idea of one of those 'bridge' cameras (supposedly somewhere between a compact and a DSLR). I don't think I'll get the best out of a DSLR as I don't think I'll spend enough time learning about 'proper' photography so the idea of an in-between camera did appeal.
> 
> Maybe I'll just go for a good point and shoot instead?
> 
> 
> 
> I think you would do better... those "bridge" cameras you talk about (at least in my experience) are nothing more than bulky point and shoot cameras anyway.
Click to expand...

I don't know anything as you can tell from some of my pictures :lol: :lol:

But I bought a NIKON Coolpix L110 bridge type camera recently and it is, once I had a fiddle around a little bit, better than the point and shoot it replaced, but imho only just. In hindsight I should have forked out the extra at the time for the proper thing. I still get better pictures from my phone


----------



## Krispy

BondandBigM said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KrispyDK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very interesting about how and why point and shoots are better for close up stuff.
> 
> I've been toying with the idea of one of those 'bridge' cameras (supposedly somewhere between a compact and a DSLR). I don't think I'll get the best out of a DSLR as I don't think I'll spend enough time learning about 'proper' photography so the idea of an in-between camera did appeal.
> 
> Maybe I'll just go for a good point and shoot instead?
> 
> 
> 
> I think you would do better... those "bridge" cameras you talk about (at least in my experience) are nothing more than bulky point and shoot cameras anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know anything as you can tell from some of my pictures :lol: :lol:
> 
> But I bought a NIKON Coolpix L110 bridge type camera recently and it is, once I had a fiddle around a little bit, better than the point and shoot it replaced, but imho only just. In hindsight I should have forked out the extra at the time for the proper thing. I still get better pictures from my phone
Click to expand...

Well I've found a Fuji bridge cam for about 130 quid and figured it must be better than a similar priced point and shoot. Looks like those Canon ixus's aren't much more than that so will have to read up on them.

Like you I think I'm actually quite happy with the camera on my HTC and the ability to upload direct to Photobucket really cuts out a lot of hassle.

I've been using an app called 'retrocam' and the lo-fi ness of it is great! Seems to give a bit of character rather than these pristine, perfect shots everyone else seems to be able to get. Of course, one man's 'character' is another man's excuse for bad photos!


----------



## Kutusov

KrispyDK said:


> Like you I think I'm actually quite happy with the camera on my HTC and the ability to upload direct to Photobucket really cuts out a lot of hassle.
> 
> I've been using an app called 'retrocam' and the lo-fi ness of it is great! Seems to give a bit of character rather than these pristine, perfect shots everyone else seems to be able to get. Of course, one man's 'character' is another man's excuse for bad photos!


...with a Galaxy S... :blush2:










Pretty rubbish but I didn't bother with the settings yet... this one is clearly compensating a low light with some wired WB and lots of ISOs which washes out the colours...


----------



## Krispy

Download Retro Cam!!!


----------



## Kutusov

KrispyDK said:


> Download Retro Cam!!!


   Ok, Ok, I will!


----------



## Kutusov

....ermmmm... Arktika with the "Little Orange Box" USSR 1976... my photos have never been better


----------



## Chromejob

This is why I like RAW ... you can adjust the white balance, saturation, etc after the fact ... and have much more info by a factor of 100s IIRC. :sly:


----------



## Krispy

Kutusov said:


> ....ermmmm... Arktika with the "Little Orange Box" USSR 1976... my photos have never been better


Great fun eh??! But you still need to hold the phone still! Although you seem to have found some different frames/borders to what I have on mine. Shall have to check for updates!!


----------



## Krispy

Sekonda with the Barbl!!


----------



## Krispy

Slightly better/worse one...!


----------



## Kutusov

KrispyDK said:


> But you still need to hold the phone still!


What??? Now you are just being a photography geek  Ok, I'll try with the Barb...










That's it... I'm giving my Canon away


----------



## Krispy

Kutusov said:


> KrispyDK said:
> 
> 
> 
> But you still need to hold the phone still!
> 
> 
> 
> That's it... I'm giving my Canon away
Click to expand...

I'll take the Canon off you, you carry on practicing with retro cam!


----------



## Kutusov

KrispyDK said:


> I'll take the Canon off you, you carry on practicing with retro cam!


Haven't I bought the London Bridge out of you a few years ago? :to_become_senile:


----------



## Krispy

Kutusov said:


> KrispyDK said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take the Canon off you, you carry on practicing with retro cam!
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't I bought the London Bridge out of you a few years ago? :to_become_senile:
Click to expand...

No but I've got a great place overlooking the sea in Birmingham you can have...


----------



## Kutusov

KrispyDK said:


> No but I've got a great place overlooking the sea in Birmingham you can have...


Deal!!! I love those beaches over at Birmingham!!! (now now, no jokes around the word beach...







)


----------



## dowsing

I us a Panasonic LX5 which I find nice and easy to use. Though I am yet to really get to get grips with all the controls so it's usually set to inteligent auto. I use a mini tripod and a timer to eliminate camera shake.

Before that I used an old Canon Ixus digital


----------



## Kutusov

KrispyDK said:


> I'll take the Canon off you, you carry on practicing with retro cam!


Not willing to part with the Canon yet but see if these are any better (taken today during a break with proper day light)










And again the Ruskie camera for a Ruskie watch



















What I've noticed so far is that I can get much closer with the cell phone camera than with the DSLR...


----------



## Krispy

They look the business! You have to admit that, ok they aren't Canon quality, but they have a certain charm, no?! Personally, I turn the frames/borders off in the settings.


----------



## Kutusov

KrispyDK said:


> They look the business! You have to admit that, ok they aren't Canon quality, but they have a certain charm, no?! Personally, I turn the frames/borders off in the settings.


Yeap, they're nice and it made me take the cell phone camera more seriously. It's actually pretty good, all I need now it to "learn the settings".


----------



## Krispy

Kutusov said:


> KrispyDK said:
> 
> 
> 
> They look the business! You have to admit that, ok they aren't Canon quality, but they have a certain charm, no?! Personally, I turn the frames/borders off in the settings.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeap, they're nice and it made me take the cell phone camera more seriously. It's actually pretty good, all I need now it to "learn the settings".
Click to expand...

Frames off, high res on, flash off. Those are the only settings I use in retro cam. Oh, and the one that let's you set a physical button to control the shutter rather than use the touch screen.

Other cam apps you might like are:

Little photo

Pudding camera

Vignette demo


----------



## BondandBigM

KrispyDK said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KrispyDK said:
> 
> 
> 
> They look the business! You have to admit that, ok they aren't Canon quality, but they have a certain charm, no?! Personally, I turn the frames/borders off in the settings.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeap, they're nice and it made me take the cell phone camera more seriously. It's actually pretty good, all I need now it to "learn the settings".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frames off, high res on, flash off. Those are the only settings I use in retro cam. Oh, and the one that let's you set a physical button to control the shutter rather than use the touch screen.
> 
> Other cam apps you might like are:
> 
> Little photo
> 
> Pudding camera
> 
> Vignette demo
Click to expand...

Good one, how do you set it to use a "button" the only buttons on mine are on/off and the volume sort of spider long thing ???


----------



## Krispy

BondandBigM said:


> KrispyDK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KrispyDK said:
> 
> 
> 
> They look the business! You have to admit that, ok they aren't Canon quality, but they have a certain charm, no?! Personally, I turn the frames/borders off in the settings.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeap, they're nice and it made me take the cell phone camera more seriously. It's actually pretty good, all I need now it to "learn the settings".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frames off, high res on, flash off. Those are the only settings I use in retro cam. Oh, and the one that let's you set a physical button to control the shutter rather than use the touch screen.
> 
> Other cam apps you might like are:
> 
> Little photo
> 
> Pudding camera
> 
> Vignette demo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good one, how do you set it to use a "button" the only buttons on mine are on/off and the volume sort of spider long thing ???
Click to expand...

Oh you oldies and technology! Reminds me of when my dad bought a wireless telephone for the house. Spent the first week moaning that when people phoned the house, they could hear him but he couldn't hear them. He was holding the bloody thing upside down with the mic to his ear and the earpiece at his mouth. Silly old sod!!









What phone have you got?? Do you have those 4 'soft' buttons along the bottom of the screen like menu / home / back / search??


----------



## BondandBigM

KrispyDK said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KrispyDK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KrispyDK said:
> 
> 
> 
> They look the business! You have to admit that, ok they aren't Canon quality, but they have a certain charm, no?! Personally, I turn the frames/borders off in the settings.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeap, they're nice and it made me take the cell phone camera more seriously. It's actually pretty good, all I need now it to "learn the settings".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Frames off, high res on, flash off. Those are the only settings I use in retro cam. Oh, and the one that let's you set a physical button to control the shutter rather than use the touch screen.
> 
> Other cam apps you might like are:
> 
> Little photo
> 
> Pudding camera
> 
> Vignette demo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good one, how do you set it to use a "button" the only buttons on mine are on/off and the volume sort of spider long thing ???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh you oldies and technology! Reminds me of when my dad bought a wireless telephone for the house. Spent the first week moaning that when people phoned the house, they could hear him but he couldn't hear them. He was holding the bloody thing upside down with the mic to his ear and the earpiece at his mouth. Silly old sod!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What phone have you got?? Do you have those 4 'soft' buttons along the bottom of the screen like menu / home / back / search??
Click to expand...

HTC Desire HD with the impossible to turn off predictive txt that learns your spelling mistakes !!!!!

Soft buttons ??? What happened to proper buttons you push :lol: :lol:


----------



## Krispy

BondandBigM said:


> HTC Desire HD with the impossible to turn off predictive txt that learns your spelling mistakes !!!!!
> 
> Soft buttons ??? What happened to proper buttons you push :lol: :lol:


They turned into 'soft buttons'! Apparently that's progress!

Open retro cam then press the menu button and go to settings. Top setting in there should be 'Alternative Shutter'. Press modify and you can set the volume button or one of the soft buttons to be the shutter. I've set mine to be the search button as this is at the top right when I hold my phone on it's side.

Have you worked out how to use the different types of camera in retro cam??


----------



## BondandBigM

KrispyDK said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> HTC Desire HD with the impossible to turn off predictive txt that learns your spelling mistakes !!!!!
> 
> Soft buttons ??? What happened to proper buttons you push :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> They turned into 'soft buttons'! Apparently that's progress!
> 
> Open retro cam then press the menu button and go to settings. Top setting in there should be 'Alternative Shutter'. Press modify and you can set the volume button or one of the soft buttons to be the shutter. I've set mine to be the search button as this is at the top right when I hold my phone on it's side.
> 
> Have you worked out how to use the different types of camera in retro cam??
Click to expand...

Got it, will have a fiddle around later after work. Looks good though.


----------



## Krispy

BondandBigM said:


> Got it, will have a fiddle around later after work.


I'd rather not think about that Mr Bond...


----------



## BondandBigM

KrispyDK said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got it, will have a fiddle around later after work.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather not think about that Mr Bond...
Click to expand...

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Krispy

Seems like a little Retro Cam revolution going on round these parts!

Here's a couple of pussy shots:


----------



## ian1

KrispyDK said:


> Seems like a little Retro Cam revolution going on round these parts!
> 
> Here's a couple of pussy shots:


beautiful cat, I've got 3 heheh


----------



## johnfoxllb

I use a Lumix LX3 with good results.


----------



## stefano34

Nokia N8 android? camera phone with a 12.1Mp camera I think, anyway it's good enough for me...limited only by the fact that pressing the button or touching the screen can cause shake sometimes;


----------



## johnfoxllb

stefano34 said:


> Nokia N8 android? camera phone with a 12.1Mp camera I think, anyway it's good enough for me...limited only by the fact that pressing the button or touching the screen can cause shake sometimes;


That's quite an amazing result from a phone camera!


----------



## stefano34

I have to admit my main concern on getting a new 'phone' is that the camera is as good if not better than the last one, I read a bit of what was current asked my 25 year old son and his mates and the N8 fitted, then the guy in the shop showed me a high definition video of his kids birthday party and to be honest I was pretty blown away for a phone camera, in effect I have a camera with a phone attatched that's how I view it as I rarely phone just text and obviously catch up on this site when out and about waiting for meetings etc.

Can't see how my next new 'contract' phone can better this one camera wise but I bet they do it!...if only they'd put a tripod screw socket in the case!


----------



## stefano34

Here's a shot of my 1946 type 1;


----------



## johnfoxllb

stefano34 said:


> Here's a shot of my 1946 type 1;


Stunning results, I didn't believe it possible with a phone


----------

